# Import into GSU



## garywayne (3 Dec 2006)

I have just been trying to import a picture into GSU.




The pic has been loaded into "MY PICTURES" on the D:/ drive.

When I go to "IMPORT"



in GSU the file isn't in the "OPEN" window.



(Show all files has been selected).

When I check in "MY PICTURES" on the D:/ drive via "MY COMPUTER" they are there.





Please can someone shed some light on the subject.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (3 Dec 2006)

Gary, I'm not clear on your question. Do you see the file name when you try to import it? Is it a JPG file? If so, after importing, does it appear there's nothing there? If that is the case, try changing your display to Textured and see what that does for you.

To tell the truth, I'm not absolutely certain about GSU's importing liimitation. I assume you can import JPGs but I'm not positive.


----------



## garywayne (3 Dec 2006)

Dave said:-


> Do you see the file name when you try to import it?


 No.


> Is it a JPG file?


 Yes.


> I assume you can import JPGs but I'm not positive.


 Yes I can. I have done it before.

I shall see if I can explain things a bit better.

I go to the "FILE" drop down menu and select "IMPORT", (which opens a window titled "OPEN").

When the "OPEN" window opens, the picture files that I saved there don't show up.

But.

If I go to "MY PICTURES" from "MY COMPUTER" the files are there.

Doe's that make better sense.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (3 Dec 2006)

OK, I understand what you're saying but I'm afraid I don't have a solution for you. I just went up to my iMac to check it out. I have GSU there. It worked fine for me so I don't know what tell you. I'm sorry about that.

Last ditch idea is to restart your computer and see if that helps.

You might check the GSU forum and see if the smart folks there have some ideas. Best wishes on it.


----------



## garywayne (3 Dec 2006)

Thanks for trying Dave.

I know it works, I've done it before.


----------



## Slim (3 Dec 2006)

Hey Gary.

You can drag and drop picture files into GSU. Pick it up from your my documents folder and drop it into to main drawing screen in GSU.

Hope this works


----------



## garywayne (3 Dec 2006)

Cheers Slim, I'll give it a go.


----------



## garywayne (3 Dec 2006)

Sorry Slim. That didn't work.

Thanks for the idea.


----------

